# Any TrailManor owners



## Tanzer16us (Aug 10, 2002)

My wife and I are still looking at differant camper products and have found the TrailManor very interesting. However hard to find owners who own this product. Please any TrailManor owners please let us know how you feel about this expensive travel trailer.

Thanks

Steve& Ann
2002 Trail Blazer
Buffy the Greyhound
Still looking for a camper


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

Any TrailManor owners

Spend more money and you'll be happier!


----------



## C Nash (Aug 14, 2002)

Any TrailManor owners

Steve and Ann,
Buy what your budget will allow you to enjoy.  Have never owned a TrailManor but, most TrailManor owners I have talked with have been pleased.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## posts (Feb 18, 2003)

Any TrailManor owners

If you have a heavy duty tow vehicle, you can buy lots of less expensive campers than a TrailManor. If however, you have a lightweight tow vehicle, the TrailManor offers the lightest self-contained trailer on the market. Its half the weight of the average travel trailer. 

Not only is is much lighter, ... the fold-down feature reduces the wind resistance by half. That makes lots of difference. You will obviously save a lot on gasoline, and TrailManor may keep you from having to buying a heavier tow vehicle.


----------



## JG (Sep 8, 2003)

Any TrailManor owners

Go to this website for information
http://www.trailmanorowners.com/


----------



## brushpopper (Sep 8, 2003)

Any TrailManor owners

I have never owned a Trailmanor but I have looked at them. While on vacation in Pigeon Forge, TN there was a Trail Manor Rally. Boy was there a lot of them. Id say there were over 80. They were pretty neat to watch set up. I went though the models they had there for viewing. I wasnt very impressed. I like having a full refrigerator. I noticed too the the head room wasnt there either. The newer models had a slide on the front end which added room. I did see some older models that have looked like they have held up rather well. They were nice and light weight but for the money you would have to spend on these trailers I would buy a nice full size travel trailer. Before I would purchase one I would request to spend a couple of nights in one them try a regular TT. It may help you decide. Two things I saw that was imopressive though, I saw a Buick Regal towing a 31 footer and the people that owned them were very nice and friendly. The owners were very imformative and would answer any question I had. Good Luck with your desicion.


----------



## Don Savannah GA (Sep 16, 2003)

Any TrailManor owners

I am a former owner, had one for almost a year, we went on a 3 week trip staying in a different campground almost every night, spent too many hours setting it up and taking it down, almost as much as tent camping! It would have been OK when staying a number of nights in one place as long as you have a covered truck or Van to store things in that you can't get in the trailer.
There are a number of "Light Weight" trailers on the market that have a lot more storage space and a whole lot less setup time involved.
They sounded like a good idea to me also, until the long trip. :angry:


----------



## hhoenig (Oct 16, 2003)

Any TrailManor owners

we have a 2002 Honda Odyssey, tow capacity 3500#, wife and 2 kids. Did a lot of research on what we could safely tow. Pop-up was the only RV to consider, but did'nt want all the canvas, and wife had to have a real bathroom. Trailmanor was the only thing out there that fit all our requirements. Set up is not much more than any other TT, and the kids love to help. Tow  length is 19 ft. opens to 26 ft. AND we keep it in the garage. We love it . e-mail  hhoenig@optonline.net
for any ???


----------

